# [ الأمن الصناعي ،، والسلامة المهنية ] سؤال مهم جداً ..



## فهد بن ناصر (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...


يسعدني ويشرفني الانضمام لهذه الكوكبة الرائعة من المتخصصين في مجال الهندسة بمختلف أشكالها وأنواعها ..
ومن أهم الاسباب التي جعلتني أنضم لكم هي الاستفادة من خبراتكم وتجاربكم وما تطرحونه من مواضيع هادفة ذات فائدة ليست مقصرة فقط على من هو مختص في مجال الهندسة ..
أسمحوا لي بأن أطرح سؤالي والذي أتمنى أن أجد له أجابة وافيه وشافيه ..
أنا أعمل إدارياً في أحد المصانع المتخصصة في انتاج وتصنيع المكيفات ..
ولدينا قسم خاص بالامن والسلامه يتبع لإدارة الخدمات المساندة ..
وأود أن أعرف هل تبعيت هذا القسم سليمه أم أنها غير سليمه ..
والأفضل أن تتبع لإدارة الجودة ..
حيث أن أعمال الامن والسلامه في رأيي مرتبطاً أرتباط تام بهذه الادارة ..
أود معرف الهيكلة العلمية لتبعية هذا القسم ..

وتقبوا تحياتي ،،​


----------



## seed255 (28 يناير 2010)

*كل دولة لها تسمية خاصة*

نعطيك فكرة عنا نحن فى ليبيا الهيكل التظيمى للادارات....
وهذه كما هو موجود فى قطاع النفط بليبيا

المؤسئسة الوطنية للنفط (http://www.noclibya.com.ly)
وتتفرع منها كل الشركات النفطية العامل داخل ليبيا وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر
شركة سرت للانتاج وتصنيع النفط والغاز ((http://www.soc.com.ly))
شركة الواحة للنفط ((http://www.soc.com.ly))
شركة الزوتينية للنفط ((http://www.zueitina.com.ly/arabic))
شركة الخليج العربي للنفط ((http://www.agoco.com.ly/index.php))
وهكذلك الى اخر الشركات العامل داخل ليبيا وتعتبر ليبية او مشاركة اجنبية فيها
وكل من هذا الشركات تنقسم الى عدة ادارات
مثل ادارة العمليات والانتاج
ادارة التصنيع
ادارة المشروعات
الادارة الفنية
ادارة الخدمات
ادارة النقل
ادارة شؤون العملين
ادارة المحاسبة .......والى اخرة من الادارة 
 وتاتي الادارة التى انت تردها او تغرب فى التعرف عليها الا وهي 
أدارة منع الخسائر وحماية البئية
ونقسم ادارة منع الخسائر وحماية البئية الى عدد اقسام منها
1-قسم عمليات الاطفاء
2- قسم السلامة الصناعية
3-قسم الامن الصناعي 
4-قسم حماية البئية
5-القسم الطبي
وتحت كل قسم عدد وحدات ادارية او تنفذية
كثير 
اتمن ان تكون الاجابة كافية وهذا ما يوجد علية التنظيم الاداري بقطاع النفط فى ليبيا


----------



## علي الحميد (28 يناير 2010)

أخي الفاضل فهد.. 

تبعية القسم ليست هي الاشكالية بل الاشكالية مدى فائدته للمصنع وتفاعل الادارة مع ملاحظات السلامة.. 

فحتى لو كانت السلامة إدارة تتبع لمدير المصنع مباشرة وهو لا يهتم بملاحظات السلامة فلا فائدة من وجود الإدارة. 

وحتى أعطيك توضيح لما اريد : 

في الشركات الكبرى في المملكة يتم إرسال تقرير للرئيس التنفيذي للشركة عن ملاحظات السلامة الخطيرة جداً والتي قد تتسبب بحريق أو موت لأحد الموظفين ... وهذا التقرير لا يقف عند احد ولا يملك أحد التعديل فيه حيث يقوم مهندس السلامة بكتابة التقرير ورفعه لرئيسه المباشر وهكذا حتى يصل التقرير للرئيس التنفيذي.. وهنا يقوم الرئيس بمتابعة تصحيح الوضع .. 

مثل هذا الوضع الصحي يجعل جميع العاملين في الشركة حريصين على السلامة.. 

وهناك شركات حتى الآن لا تسمع بالسلامة ولا تعرفها وعند وقوع الفأس في الرأس ..يوضع اللوم على أصغر موظف ...


----------



## sayed00 (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

اشكر من سبقنى بالرد و اقول

ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية او كما يسمونة فى مصر بالامن الصناعى لابد لكى تكون فاعلة و صاحبة قرار ان تكون تابعة مباشرة للادارة العليا (يعنى المدير العام)
اشكرك اخى على على التركيز على نقطة ان قوة الادارة تعتمد على مدى الدعم و الالتزام من الادارة العليا

اما ان جائت غير ذلك سوف تكون ادارة شكلية و لن تكون فاعلة

تحياتى


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سالم السحار (4 سبتمبر 2010)

يجب ان نكون ناس راقيين


----------

